# Saugeye Ice Jigging Techniques



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Hi guys jw about what you guys use for jiggin saugeyes outta the hole? Mainly goin to be fishin Indian but wouldn't mind having any tips you guys have to share!!! Just tell me what kinda jigs u use thanks!!!!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

buck shot rattle spoon with a minnow or vibee


----------



## pumper (Jan 20, 2007)

indian lake, vibes, bounce off the bottom, black shad 1/4 oz works well for me, jigging rapala with minnow, good luck


----------

